
Doctors condemn secrecy over false negative Covid-19 tests - samizdis
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/25/doctors-condemn-secrecy-over-false-negative-covid-19-tests
======
chadcmulligan
Is this a secret? I heard it discussed on the radio when the virus was just
beginning.

